# Fuck This Place.



## Ameris (Dec 27, 2020)

1) Didn't like disrespectful existential content 
Matt replied *"We have rejected your report due to it not being offensive or containing any religious prejudice in our opinion. Please don't waste our time with frivolous reports."*
Was thinking of donating $100-$500 to catch up on arrears dues. STP has certainly had similar contributions from me in the past, but.. I was frivolous, so fuck it.
Typical STP bullshit shat out when people disagree with management.
You're welcome to whatever long winded bullshit you think you need to say in order to orgasm over your superiority or whatever (dog gnarling begins here).
I have to get to work.

2) OK, fine.. but after I reply to someone not offering monetary compensation for TWENTY hours a week, other than replying"
The OP said;
*Hi Ameris. That's a fair point maybe 10hr/wk. It's for a private room and board. It would be great for someone who works online on the side. Or if they put in over 10/hrs maybe I could pay them as you suggest. Just throwing ideas out there. If people just needed a place to stay for a couple nights that's a different story.*

OK.. perfectly resonable response ffrom the OP.. but you?

_*"@Ameris I think you're largely missing the point of woofing projects which is to work for room and board and learn about organic farming in exchange. not many woofing projects pay their workers. Not saying that's right or wrong, but that's the standard."*_

*WTF???*

By your own admission, you are a near 40 something year old 'gelatinous' organism.
If you had to run 2,000 feet in an emergency, you might experience cardiac collapse.
That's fine, but don't bitch about working 20 fucking hours a week in the fields for free, thinking it's a great deal, if you can't do it.
You have no fucking clue what WWOOFing is, for free, asshole, until you do it for nearly a year to support a dream.
You useless shithead.. the BEST places provide some sort of stipend. Go look at the postings. That or take your fat, ignorant, unhealthy ass into the fields & find out if you would like to learn how to be, say, a migrant immigrant not being paid for those 20 hours, because you are 'learning".
Holy Fuck!!

3) WTF???? I was going to donate at *least* $25, since I had used your forums to keep an e-journal.. definitely fair, and I was waxing on my admiration of you j=keeping the place 'ad free' & understanding how difficult that is, regardless of shit-throws I have seen in the past.
However.. logging on this evening/ something about how I need to read some fucking set of rules to keep posting, or understand my responsibilities about posting??


fuck that shit, and fuck the $25 or whatever dollars you've blown my appreciation down to.

keep your goddamned rotten teeth & fuck the recommendations of Christ & the Buddha about fixing shit with your brothers & sisters.

You are a goddamned fucking republican, just dressed in a goddamned different color. 

& yeah, while I bleed money & effort & fear into the beautifull creature that is my Boat, you can claim I am just saying "money'.

But there you go.

If what other people break n& risk their asses for is such an evil fucking thing, don't fucking ask for it.

Excuse me while I delete my account from this shithole, instead of trying to heal it, you goddamned fucking non-self-examinging neo-left quasi-nazis.

I came to try & offer freedom & work & pay.

All you did was bitch about how I'm not fucking correct enough.

I hope your SSI dies, & you have to actually move your fat, overhanging, tight-belted bellies & asses into actual fieldwork & tell your masters how happy you are to work for bread, water, a pitched tent & a hole to shit in for +20 hours a week.

I'm deleting my account, so you can go ahead & bitch all you want at someone who can't respond, but that's OK..

Up until this moment I was going to try & donate & make motions towards rebuilding, but you fucker have way, way, way, way, way more rules than facebook or twitter or whateverthefuck social media platforms exist out there to suck people away from actual work.

you can keep th9is shithole.
It's as sterile as I've ever seen it in the past 12 or more years i've visited & contributed.

go ahead.

do your shit-throw.
that's what your good at.

that's why I am fucking gone.

i need *real* goddamned fucking pirates.

work on the boat continued today & will continue tomorrow.

the engine mount block is completed, as are the engine compartment fairings.

It is work & it is real.

so fuck me for bringing it to you here, & fuck me for trying to invite whomever might be interested within your saggy ass, often pretending & no more than verbose, daydreaming forum, generally populated by no more than pseudo-'travelers" who talk about what they want to do, or perhaps did, but only a fraction of whom are actually active in the sacrifice of what makes for the dynamic of life that qualifies as active creativity, instead shit-spewing from the lips.

you are 40 years old, Dear Leader, and you are unable to hop a train at 5 mph.
you cannot bike & you probably cannot hitch (although I can post my trike thread with no issue).

You were offered a bus & land from a compatriot whom believed you believed.

that compatriot believes no more.

go make your rules.

it was a mistake to try & return here.

I only see why I left, to begun with (& no, you did not kick me out, what i did was piss you off to where you hated me too much to keep me, because i called you on your dick-jerking as opposed to a simple one on one discussion. If you think that is a lie, open it up to public observation, & then goddamned fucking *apologize*, & maybe shit can go to where it should have been.
I came here, ready to seek apologizing, but frankly?
the shitheads who felt some need to cut into the meat of one of their greatest friends have at least left behind some poison that saturates this entire fucking place.

you need to post ads.

fuck people whom love you enough to help fix your fucking teeth.

fuck, man.. stab those fuckers whom disagree, or said something wrong that they weren't aware was so bloody fucking wrong, when they ask for a private & individual conversation regarding the wrong which was said...
But it's ok..
you're going to (or not) respond with a long ass declaration of your innocence vs. my guilt, & that's ok.

That's an issue that can be settled, if it needs to be.

I'm just here warning you (once again) that this place needs to watch its health.
This place was born in a dream & is kept in a dream, & you work for it, in a dream..
All of which is good & correct & strong..

A dream, however, does not command reality, outside of the scope of those whom work to bring it to truth.
How do you judge those whom try to make a dream what a dream demands, they, in waking itself, are too torn to determine what *reality* demands?

Where do you make your space for the ease of forgiveness, when you cast out damnation towards others, so easily?

Shit, man.

I have no clue what you believe or want or need.

you cast me out before, & although I had hoped to come here making meek & full compensation, all you have proved is that you are an addict to your self ego.

I can apologize, in full & completely, if truth demands it.

I see little here (other than from members) that serves truth.
I see service of ego & self-interest, but not anarchy.

go jump a train, build a strong & shitty van into something you love enough to give to this forum.. build a bus..
do something *physical* & real..
kill the fucking site, if you must, but get the fuck up off your ass & *travel*.

there is no hope here, if what you hope for is the meaning which open sunsets bring..

there is no hope here, if what you do is preen laurels others lay before you, while you are seated..

you are forty, fat & in poor health.

you need to stop fucking pretending.

you need 
to stop
fucking
pre
tending.

i am fat, 61 & clawing at death.

Ah, Death..
please Come Quickly..
Please do not let me die so slowly that I must be defined by anguish..

i am fat, 61, & i fucking Claw..

i9 have a 38 foot Trimaran I am going to go towards Hell with..

or perhaps Very Heaven..

I came here, hoping to offer..
but..

there are no Oceans, here...

only rules..

there are no pirates, here.. only commodores, watch-keepers & admirals..

only those whom forget he kindness of others, while declaring their luck while huddled in a bunk upon a heavy sea is so license to greatness & wisdom..
-- while they go little further than their keel might risk running aground.. better that than the sea & what might feed upon you, as you drown, eh?

aye.. you poor bastards i would have loved to have you teach me, had i not found you are liars whom enjoy the cowardice of screaming from docks while fair..

upon water, i gave you resources to ease your need, and you cursed me for something which never actually touched you, but gleed those whom heard you.

Lord knows i am past what repentance can deliver, and though i can make no claim, it seems to me that repentance is never unwise..

but i am a creature of digression, and it is probably true that i make no difference, and that your responses, silence or otherwise, will attest to little more than what you find shall bring you the greatest satisfaction..

& that's ok..

i have better places to throw my shit..

my first post after "Holy Fuck" has been under "Ameris", so please don't think i had lurked or trolled, unless you're just into that kind of speculation..

i do wish you peace & good luck ..


----------



## Ameris (Dec 27, 2020)

Ameris said:


> I came here, ready to seek apologizing, but frankly?


That is, seeking to apologize.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Dec 27, 2020)

Definitely not reading your entire diatribe, but you're a fucking moron. You reported this as religious prejudice;







There's no religious prejudice there, like at all. Like what was your angle? Because @Potts suggested Catholic churches might have wine inside? They... have flickering candles? I mean those are both observations and idk man, pretty sure both are fairly accurate. Where's the prejudice?

So yeah, we shot that shit down and asked that you not waste our time with baseless reports. Now you're over here fat shaming, age shaming, etc. Isn't that..

wait for it...


prejudice?

What did you want us to do? Apologize because you were supposedly going to donate $100-$500? Or wait, was it $25? Seems legit, cool story bro. Nobody gives a fuck about what you "were going to donate". Wouldn't have responded any differently had you actually donated. Stick all those donations up your ass. Let us know if you need help deleting your account. You seem to be struggling with it.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Dec 27, 2020)

Oh hello Creature. Took me a moment to recognize the writing style and then having gone over it entirely...You've left so many breadcrumbs(beautiful creature that is your boat, you're a creature of digression, etc) it's painfully obvious. 

Yanno, in a lot of ways I quite liked you. It's a shame you couldn't have kept yourself from coming so unraveled again on this alias profile, even if it's against the rules to have more than one. All over us denying your report of religious prejudice, you just completely melted down. What's causing those outbursts? 

Are you not used to not getting your way? You just throw a huge tantrum when someone tells you no? I believe you have some character flaws, but don't we all. I do take back the moron comment though. I don't believe you're a moron. You're struggling with something, that much is clear.. but you're not a moron. 

Hope you find peace. Good luck with the boat.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 27, 2020)

@Ameris / creature...

i couldn't finish your diatribe, got about half way through then gave up.

TL : DR; so we rejected your 'report' on "religious prejudice", you had a complete meltdown, and somehow it's all my fault. okay.

I'm guessing you're still drinking and this is the result. I honestly hope you get the help you need. Unfortunately I also can't have you running around ranting like a lunatic, it's just not helpful to anyone, yourself included, so I'm banning your account.

Please seek out some mental health resources and come back when you're a little more in control of yourself.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Dec 28, 2020)

"while I bleed money & effort & fear into the beautifull creature that is my Boat"

Honky, no one cares bout your boat.


----------



## Gideon (Dec 29, 2020)

Damn looks like I really kicked something off here haha (I was the OP the OP referenced)

An interesting read nonetheless. Angry poetry is a poetry all its own


----------



## iamwhatiam (Dec 31, 2020)

I can't believe I actually spent 5 minutes of my life reading OP's full rant. I guess it's akin to watching some stupid awful youtube video...... like of someone peeling their sunburnt skin off in one big piece, or someone shoving something ridiculous up their ass or something. You already KNOW it's stupid content, maybe a little disgusting....you KNOW it's not worth your time......but you still can't help peel your eyes away from it out of curiosity.

Before anyone even mentioned anything, I thought to myself.....this style of writing sounds a lot like this Creature fella who got banned a little while back. Bless his heart. Like some invasive horrible weed sprouting from a seed in a pile of bird shit in a sewage dump, his brief re-emergence and ensuing recurrent banishment from the community is one that leaves me feeling somewhat bemused, impressed, and slightly disappointed at the same time.


----------



## Sonny913 (Jan 13, 2021)

Da fuq did I just read? Yeah, I realize this is old news. But I just have to tell y'all that OP reminds me of a certain person at the national level, who acts like a fucking two-year old.

::smh::


----------

